# New Rider from Vegas



## Commiexx (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey guys, I live in Vegas and I'm pretty much a new rider. I mostly stay up at Lee Canyon, but next season plan to head up to Brianhead or Mammoth. I have a pretty good board, I'd like to think, but it's not my size. I figured I'd pick it up since it was dirt cheap. ($50) Anyways, here's a pic of it. Hope to learn a lot. 

I'm 6'3
210lbs 
Size 13

(Just did some reading, and I think I might need a wide board....) lol 

The board is a 155. 

The one on the top is my brother's House board. The bindings are set wrong in the pic, but they're set right now.


----------



## williamtsims (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm in Vegas also, Lee Canyon got a lot nicer this season!


----------



## Commiexx (Mar 17, 2011)

williamtsims said:


> I'm in Vegas also, Lee Canyon got a lot nicer this season!


Hah nice dude, what side of town do ya live on? Yeah, its alot nicer plus they're giving out discounts too...its nice haha


----------



## williamtsims (Nov 10, 2009)

Henderson, and what discounts? I'm still paying a crapload! haha


----------



## Commiexx (Mar 17, 2011)

williamtsims said:


> Henderson, and what discounts? I'm still paying a crapload! haha


Ah shit, I live up near Summerlin. If you work at a restaurant or hotel its 35 bucks for a lift ticket. If you go up often they're offering 150 for a season pass for the rest of the season.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Vegas baby! My hometown. Lived there for almost 12 years 

Moved out back in 2001. Too bad I didn't snowboard back then rawr!


----------



## Commiexx (Mar 17, 2011)

Leo said:


> Vegas baby! My hometown. Lived there for almost 12 years
> 
> Moved out back in 2001. Too bad I didn't snowboard back then rawr!



Haha forsure dude, it's alright. Nothing to special snowboarding here, it's something to do. :laugh:


----------

